# Best food to season new de buyer



## dimag333 (Jan 21, 2015)

I just got 2 new de buyer pans. Both I seasoned with The smaller of the 2 I seasoned with flax seed oil using the method of bringing up to smoke point and turning if off flame and repeat after cooled, just wiping on the oil very thin. I washed both in hot water first to get the beeswax off.

The first one that is very dark I got nervous becuase the oil was getting "sticky" when cooling down so I ran out and got some bacon to help lube things up, probably not the best idea as it the pan was completely uniform before I did that, after it now has some bloches I guess from where the salt pulled the seasoning away?

The second one I took my time and did less coats. It is looking pretty good, maybe only 3 or 4 coats on that one. 

My questions is

1-did I do anything wrong with the first one?
2-what should I start cooking in these to get them seasoned well

The darker one is very slick when cool but gets gummy feeling when warming up, normal?

thanks as always 

steve


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 21, 2015)

oh and pics


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 21, 2015)

If the oil was sticky , you likely didn't get it hot enough, long enough . If the pan is sticky after you cool it down, put it back on. I did 10 to 12 coats. THIN. Could do more.


----------



## Namaxy (Jan 21, 2015)

If things got sticky, It's too much oil, and/or not letting the pan fully cool between treatments. Your top photo seems to confirm this. Here's a link that I've posted in a few other threads. Others here have bought into this method.

http://vollrathuniversity.com/vollr...ional-Cookware/Seasoning-Carbon-Steel-Pan.htm

Hope this helps!


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 21, 2015)

when they are cooled down they feel like glass, very smooth almost like rock candy if that makes sense, like a jolly rancher, I can get these things pretty hot, I have 22K burners. Think I should go a bit more agressive? The brownish one is about 10 coats


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 21, 2015)

yes this is the video I followed, I think I did not let it cool long enough, I was reall really thin on the oil but I guess not thin enough! Any way to go back and fix this or should I just try to "season" over it?


----------



## Namaxy (Jan 21, 2015)

People have many methods to strip seasoning. There are oven cleaners, IE the spray foams. Many of them contain lye, which is nasty, but effective stuff (it's usually the main ingredient in drain cleaners). I've had success putting cast iron pans in the oven and running the self clean cycle. I'm not sure if this translates to a straight carbon pan. If you feel that you don't need to strip it altogether, try scrubbing it with coarse salt.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 21, 2015)

Barkeeper's friend takes it off, with a bit of elbow grease.


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 21, 2015)

I think it is actually seasoned well just a bit thick for now, what would be a good tester food on it? maybe a vegetable?


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 21, 2015)

dimag333 said:


> I think it is actually seasoned well just a bit thick for now, what would be a good tester food on it? maybe a vegetable?



Fry an egg. A bit of butter, medium-low heat, see what happens.


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 21, 2015)

actually that is exactly what I just did, stuck on about half, but once it released it did not stick anywhere else on the pan, what stuck to the pan came off very easily with a plastic scrapper, I am going to go slower and put a couple more layers on tonight, I think I was not allowing the pan to cool long enough


----------



## chinacats (Jan 21, 2015)

I'd start fresh...


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 21, 2015)

I actually did try scrubbing and nothing is budging. I just did another coat and felt while cooling down, no stickyness at all, I think the last 2 coats with waiting for the pan to cool down all the way has helped a bunch


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 21, 2015)

Give it a couple more layers, and I bet it'll be fine. All of my carbon pans are in a constant flux of seasoning, because it isn't all that durable on the non-porous steel. No big deal.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 22, 2015)

EdipisReks said:


> Give it a couple more layers, and I bet it'll be fine. All of my carbon pans are in a constant flux of seasoning, because it isn't all that durable on the non-porous steel. No big deal.



This is exactly the conclusion I've come to after months of futzing about with mine.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 22, 2015)

I hear you guys. I've always had better luck by starting fresh. Seems like if the first few layers don't go down well that I wind up re-seasoning. I'll try to let it build next time but when I've had a good start I have good seasoning--when bad start...


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 22, 2015)

I got better results using the oven rather than stove top (made of glass). My biggest burner just wasn't big enough to get the entire pan hot at the edges, so the seasoning was good except for about an inch around on the outside, and very little seasoning on the sides.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 22, 2015)

toddnmd said:


> I got better results using the oven rather than stove top (made of glass). My biggest burner just wasn't big enough to get the entire pan hot at the edges, so the seasoning was good except for about an inch around on the outside, and very little seasoning on the sides.



This is exactly what happened to me when I tried to use my induction hob.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 22, 2015)

I always use the oven.


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 22, 2015)

well the small one is just about black and pretty even now, the large pan I just cooked up some chicken skin for my dogs and it stuck reallly bad, but scraped off easliy, just gotta keep cooking I guess


----------



## daveb (Jan 22, 2015)

The "sand clean" (or something like that) from Korin may have been invented for carbon cookware. When re-seasoning or deep cleaning, the med will knock off the spots where anything has stuck or seasoning is flaking. The fine (green) will finish the prep. I use the green as part of daily cleaning routine, it's just abrasive enough to clean off the bits but won't adversely affect the finish.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 22, 2015)

daveb said:


> The "sand clean" (or something like that) from Korin may have been invented for carbon cookware. When re-seasoning or deep cleaning, the med will knock off the spots where anything has stuck or seasoning is flaking. The fine (green) will finish the prep. I use the green as part of daily cleaning routine, it's just abrasive enough to clean off the bits but won't adversely affect the finish.



You have my attention. I've been using a stainless steel scrubber and light pressure to take off burnt spots/flaking, but it's pretty easy to take more than you want, even when used carefully.


----------



## daveb (Jan 22, 2015)

http://korin.com/Korin-Sandclean-Scrubber-Fine

Mari introduced the product about a year ago. I've had a few around ever since.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 22, 2015)

daveb said:


> http://korin.com/Korin-Sandclean-Scrubber-Fine
> 
> Mari introduced the product about a year ago. I've had a few around ever since.



That link didn't work for me....is this the product?

http://korin.com/Kitchenware_2/Cleaning-Utensils_2


----------



## daveb (Jan 22, 2015)

Try now, I had to edit to get it to work for me. But yes those are thems.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 22, 2015)

Very cool.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 22, 2015)

daveb said:


> Try now, I had to edit to get it to work for me. But yes those are thems.



Order placed. I assume these are friendly for cast iron too?


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 22, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> Order placed. I assume these are friendly for cast iron too?



A brick is friendly to well seasoned cast iron.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 22, 2015)

EdipisReks said:


> A brick is friendly to well seasoned cast iron.



Ha! fair enough. My induction hob was NOT friendly to my cast iron...lost a pan I'd been using for 15 years. Split from the edge to the center b/c the section over the magnet expanded far faster than the colder iron around the perimeter.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 22, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> Ha! fair enough. My induction hob was NOT friendly to my cast iron...lost a pan I'd been using for 15 years. Split from the edge to the center b/c the section over the magnet expanded far faster than the colder iron around the perimeter.



Damn, that sucks. I can see that happening. I hope it wasn't a Griswold!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 22, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> Ha! fair enough. My induction hob was NOT friendly to my cast iron...lost a pan I'd been using for 15 years. Split from the edge to the center b/c the section over the magnet expanded far faster than the colder iron around the perimeter.



Danny, I'm sorry that that hob has been your nemesis. I so love mine but it did take me a while to figure out its utility. It has its place. It has its place.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 22, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Danny, I'm sorry that that hob has been your nemesis. I so love mine but it did take me a while to figure out its utility. It has its place. It has its place.



I've found a few things it's nice for...and constantly trying to think of new ones. It was really nice when I had the RV. I could cook in a pan outside of the RV and not heat it up nor use up my propane. Will be looking for similar uses poolside this summer. have also found it handy as a kind of chafing dish a couple of times I've taken food outside the home for service.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 22, 2015)

EdipisReks said:


> Damn, that sucks. I can see that happening. I hope it wasn't a Griswold!



Nah, just a cheap lodge...but still, 15 year investment.


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 22, 2015)

ok guys, seared a steak in the large pan tonight (see sous vide post) all good, a little bacon fat in there. also did some brocolli and garlic in the smaller one, a little sticking of the garlic but that was an over heating issue as I am not used to the pans being so responsive with heat. Here are some updated pics with obligatory sous vide pic for fun and a bit of Delmonico-btw no stickyness when cold or hot, just when heating up on the sides


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice looking steak. Crank that heat up. Yeehah !


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 23, 2015)

update did some "eggs in a basket" for the kids this morning, had to use both pans with a little bit of butter, both stuck but the stuck material easily slides off with a scraper, I am thinking I need to get a nice thin metal spatula.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 23, 2015)

Dimag, Youy pans are still new and just need some time to break in. 

Despite popular belief, the pans do not need to be covered in black carbon to be non-stick. Until they break-in, try preheating the pan very well on lowish heat. Then wipe the pan with a paper towel dipped in high heat oil, but just leave a residue, then raise the temp, add your cooking fat and cook. 

I've got six DB carbons, including a roasting pan and they all have differing levels of patina. My advise it to try to be patient and don't force the patina. Anyone that's had these pans for a while knows "good things come to those that wait."

MB


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 23, 2015)

no doubt man, I do enjoy them already


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 27, 2015)

update, made a scrambled egg on the small guy today with no sticking


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 28, 2015)

my friend unseasons his cast iron with the self clean function of his oven. he pops everything in there at the same time. grill grates, etc.

never tried it. i just dont worry about it that much. not on my old griswolds.

and i heard that the best food to season with..is bacon. i've heard, again, i havent tried it. i think i read it in some Lodge book.


----------



## hypnos (Feb 8, 2015)

I am having problems with the seasoning on my DeBuyer roasting pan. After a thorough initial cleaning in hot soapy water, I seasoned the pan with flaxseed oil as suggested. Very thin layer of oil and into a 500 degree oven. Four or five layers. I lost count. The pan was looking very good, much like the photos posted here and elsewhere. Roasted butternut squash was the first voyage, no sticking. Next came roasted sweet potatoes, so far so good. Then the real test. Pork shoulder roasted on the rack at 275 for 8 hours. Yum. After the roasting, there was a layer of stuck on crud. No problem I thought. Just deglaze with some very hot water and scape gently with a plastic spatula. Well....the crud came off without much effort, but took the seasoning with it. I read that some people had problems with flicking off of their flaxseed oil seasoning. What an I to do now?


----------



## dimag333 (Feb 8, 2015)

yeah it is the sugar in pork, I suggest staying away from sugary foods, my large pan is still pulling seasoning when I do meat, but the small one works well


----------



## hypnos (Feb 8, 2015)

dimag333 said:


> yeah it is the sugar in pork, I suggest staying away from sugary foods, my large pan is still pulling seasoning when I do meat, but the small one works well



No sugar added to the pork.


----------



## dimag333 (Feb 8, 2015)

it is in there from the curing process most likely, same thing happened when I fried bacon for the first time


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 9, 2015)

Now that I've had my pan for a little over a year and have had some back-n-forth with it my conclusion is that there is going to be a little bit of flaking like this in some instances as the seasoning continues to develop...I just clean it up with a nylon scrubber and hot water, and get back to using it. I'm finding that the weak spots are filling in on their own. just gotta give it some use.


----------

